# Clemson vs OSU Bowl



## ACracing98 (Jan 1, 2021)

Go Tigers!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs watching this crying cause their ex QB is in the playoffs again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs watching this crying cause their ex QB is in the playoffs again


Come on man.


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2021)

Hope Clemson skull drags them...


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

tcward said:


> Hope Clemson skull drags them...


Me too


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Missing some starters but it is what it is. Man up or go home. Need to put a drive together here.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Me too


Everybody does that is not a Buckeye.lol


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 1, 2021)

If Clemson wins then both them and the Dawgs will have beat undefeated teams  today.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Everybody does that is not a Buckeye.lol


Not me!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

tOsu getting away with a bunch of holding


----------



## ACracing98 (Jan 1, 2021)

TD Tigers!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> tOsu getting away with a bunch of holding


Here we go. I guess you didn't see clempsoms receiver push off on the long pass on their first td drive. OSU learned last year you can't count on the refs.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> tOsu getting away with a bunch of holding


Not you to? I thought that dually guy was the one that complained about the refs


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Well first quarter in the books and Fields taped up thumb doesn't seem to bad so far.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Here we go. I guess you didn't see clempsoms receiver push off on the long pass on their first td drive. OSU learned last year you can't count on the refs.





mguthrie said:


> Not you to? I thought that dually guy was the one that complained about the refs


Dang just held again!!!!!

You two are so easy!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Dang just held again!!!!!
> 
> You two are so easy!!!!!


I hope they keep holding


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Dang there was a hold on that play also


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

OSU looks.... rested.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I hope they keep holding


They will till Dabos bag man get the $$ to the refs......


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Twiggbuster said:


> OSU looks.... rested.


You mean like they haven't played but 6 games????


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Exactly


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Where's everybody at? Alot of yall lurking but no comments. Game not going the way yall wanted?lol OSU can easily lose this game as Clemson is a top team but this is a great game so far!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Ohio St shouldn’t even be playing this game. They only played 5 games. Herbstreet is gushing with his homersim and it’s sickening. College football is woke and sucks now.?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Where's everybody at? Alot of yall lurking but no comments. Game not going the way yall wanted?lol OSU can easily lose this game as Clemson is a top team but this is a great game so far!!!!


Probably cause no one else really cares but the 2 osu fans and the one Clempson fan


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Ohio St is cheating.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> You mean like they haven't played but 6 games????


Interpretation, OSU is as talented as the team they are playing.lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Probably cause no one else really cares but the 2 osu fans and the one Clempson fan


You know thats not true. Everybody lurking waiting to pile on!!!!lol


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Fields is the debil


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Herstreet sitting at home with Covid calling this game with all his OSU garb all around.
He’s gushing and being the worst homer. They should cut his feed.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2021)

I wonder if Kirby is watching this game smh’ing while watching one of the best QBs to ever suit up in Athens


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m calling the cops. Ohio St is cheating


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m tired of this crap


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Who knows who wins but This ain't ND.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

I hope Fields doesn’t feel uncomfortable there are a lot of white fans at the stadium


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2021)

OSU sure looks well rested.

That 5 game schedule ain't an advantage though.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Ohio st RB needs to be thrown in jail for what he just did to the Clemscum D


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

Listen to all the drunk Ohio state bums booing because a Clemson player got hurt


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

It’s obvious not paying a full schedule has helped OSU. They look like they’re on meth out there. Bursting with energy


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Twiggbuster said:


> Herstreet sitting at home with Covid calling this game with all his OSU garb all around.
> He’s gushing and being the worst homer. They should cut his feed.


Clemson feed is on acc network. Put it on there


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Who knows who wins but This ain't ND.



And as much as it pains me to say it neither team are Bama either.......


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

You guys whining about OSU being in. Please. It was out of their control and not their fault. If Clemson was in the same boat I'm sure Dabo would have told the committee, no thanks well stay home from the playoffs. 
Hate on OSU all you want.


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2021)

Ole Herbie is hard to listen to, you’d think he’d be less bias with his boys playing at Clemson.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Whatever- I can’t look at the screen without seeing the records under each team’s name on the graphics.

6-0         10-1

What a farce! In a playoff game.


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2021)

Mommy


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> And as much as it pains me to say it neither team are Bama either.......


Bama defense is not all that but their offense is fantastic.


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys whining about OSU being in. Please. It was out of their control and not their fault. If Clemson was in the same boat I'm sure Dabo would have told the committee, no thanks well stay home from the playoffs.
> Hate on OSU all you want.



What a joke


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Thats targeting get him out of there!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

James12 said:


> Ole Herbie is hard to listen to, you’d think he’d be less bias with his boys playing at Clemson.


Clemson feed on acc network. Put it on there!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Fields may be peeing blood for a few days. Listen to Herbstreit trying to get targeting call with a hit to the ribs.


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 1, 2021)

Gonna need a new spleen.


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2021)

Fields hit Skalski's head with his back


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Fields may be peeing blood for a few days. Listen to Herbstreit trying to get targeting call with a hit to the ribs.


When the offensive player rolled into the hit.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Listen to all the drunk Ohio state bums booing because a Clemson player got hurt


They were booing because they going he was trying to slow down OSU but carry on.


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats targeting get him out of there!!!


 Don't follow it as close and as passionate as some of y'all but what happened to the game of football??


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2021)

Two qbs that can sling it!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Fields was not a defenseless player, the hit was not to the head or neck and Fields tried to spin right as Skalski hit him.  That hit could have been shoulder to back if Fields had not turned.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Fields was not a defenseless player, the hit was not to the head or neck and Fields tried to spin right as Skalski hit him.  That hit could have been shoulder to back if Fields had not turned.


Doesn't have to be.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Man, Fields may have a couple broken ribs. Why leave him in there?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

In my day that was a textbook hit
Now it’s criminal 
Crock


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Flash said:


> Don't follow it as close and as passionate as some of y'all but what happened to the game of football??


It's turned into the game of equality,  if you don't believe me just look at tOsu helmets.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Man, Fields may have a couple broken ribs. Why leave him in there?


Can't win without him


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Man, Fields may have a couple broken ribs. Why leave him in there?


Equality


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

The guy just hit Lawrence helmet to helmet on that run.


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> It's turned into the game of equality,  if you don't believe me just look at tOsu helmets.


Watching it on a small TV, hadn't noticed a closeup enough shot to know what you're talking about


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Helmet to helmet on Lawrence doesn’t get called


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Flash said:


> Watching it on a small TV, hadn't noticed a closeup enough shot to know what you're talking about


Back of the helmet


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

When is Dabo gonna wake up


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

I hate targeting as much as anyone but I don't recall alot of you crying when Wade got tossed last year on a football play. I hate the call all and hate to see kids get tossed.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

It's all about Equality


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

So now if a runner lowers his head to run over a defender, it is targeting?


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Back of the helmet


Seen an American flag covered up by the good play stickers on one helmet 
Saw something on the white padding at the base but couldn't read it


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> When is Dabo gonna wake up


Wake up from what?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

What? No flag on that hit?


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> It's all about Equality


Was that the word??


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Can't lead with helmet, I believe.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Flash said:


> Was that the word??


Yep where the helmet manufacturer name normally is.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> So now if a runner lowers his head to run over a defender, it is targeting?


I agree and said the same thing last year when Wade got tossed. Wade lowered the helmet to hit Lawrence in midsection and Lawrence braced and lowered into him.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Wake up from what?


His stuper 

Holding again.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Hey Trevor Lawrence, why the long face?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Man, Fields may have a couple broken ribs. Why leave him in there?



This ain’t women’s flag football


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2021)

Guth, ewe quiet tonight . 
I need ewe to jinx them


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2021)

Sermon is a hoss


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Looks like NW is not all that bad. Auby found that out today.lol


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm surprised. 35-14 OSU @ halftime.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2021)

Looks like tOSU is gonna get beatdown by Bama!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2021)

Ohio State look really good.......................and fresh.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Herbie ??


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Football is a tough, long season.
This is a joke.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Well this one is over, plus I can't stand the stupid political statement on tosu helmet, when there is more Equality in sports than there ever has been. Do it on your on time !!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Twiggbuster said:


> Herbie ??


You ever change over to ACC network? No Herbie.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Ohio State look really good.......................and fresh.


So fresh and so clean


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2021)

cramer said:


> Guth, ewe quiet tonight .
> I need ewe to jinx them


Guth resting. It's  a Buckeye  thing


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

White kids need to quit all college sports for equality. I’d also like to add that all white donors should keep their money for equality as well.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Tell us how you really feel ???


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> White kids need to quit all college sports for equality. I’d also like to add that all white donors should keep their money for equality as well.


Amen Brother Brown!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2021)

cramer said:


> Guth, ewe quiet tonight .
> I need ewe to jinx them


I’m here. Watching the game


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Telling you I’m sick to death of all this equality crap. These political commercials demanding justice etc are sickening. John Ossoff talking about justice and equality is like Trump having money problems.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

This game is along way from being over. OSU needs to keep playing aggressively and not just to win. Lawrence is a great QB


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

It could get interesting real quick if Fields can't go or play to his capabilities. Rib shot is hard to get over.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Shoot him up and wrap him.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

We are getting owned.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2021)

Fields int.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Fields just threw a fumble


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2021)

Clempsun HAS to do something with this if they are to have a shot.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

I wish UGA had an offense and a QB


----------



## ACracing98 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hopefully we can stop the bleeding!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Somebody needs to shove a sock in Herbs mouth. This guy is horribly biased tonight.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 1, 2021)

Clemson looks small up front


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Twiggbuster said:


> Somebody needs to shove a sock in Herbs mouth. This guy is horribly biased tonight.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I wish UGA had an offense and a QB


They had a QB but he’s playing for Ohio state


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

Twiggbuster said:


> Somebody needs to shove a sock in Herbs mouth. This guy is horribly biased tonight.


He went to Ohio state


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Dang! You can tell this game don't mean anything to Clemson. Now, if this had been the national championship game, TOESUCK would've got curb stomped! Belee dat!


----------



## lampern (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> He went to Ohio state



He played QB for them


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Looks like NW is not all that bad. Auby found that out today.lol


I know you jest...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Dang! Williams is a load! Those Clemson defenders didn't want any of that.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

This is an abomination.  The officiating, the calling, Clemsons defense looks like a bunch of water heads.  Terrible.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2021)

Good lord. Fields threw that a mile


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

That was the ballgame!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> They had a QB but he’s playing for Ohio state


Very observant slick!!! You win post of the thread. Someone tell him what he’s won!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 1, 2021)

I was wanting a rematch with Clemson...they look confused and lost...and undersized...


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> That was the ballgame!


Not yet. Gotta do something soon though.


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2021)

The Equality  message  has confused Clemson, made them feel sorry for OSU


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Ohio St stole our racist, scared for his life QB.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2021)

osu is playing good ball right now


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m thinking the NC will game will be a defensive battle.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m thinking the NC will game will be a defensive battle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Good lord. Fields threw that a mile


That year Fields spent in Athens being groomed by the quarterback whisperer, Kirby, has really paid off for him.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

How far will Clemson fall losing to the number 11 team?


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Very observant slick!!! You win post of the thread. Someone tell him what he’s won!


Concrete bicycle!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Resica said:


> Concrete bicycle!


With no seat just the shaft....


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

This officiating is a joke.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

TOSU better be glad they ain't playing Cincinnati tonight.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> This officiating is a joke.


Really? Other than the targeting call, I don't think that they've made a difference at all. But, I'm not a Clemson fan either


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Trevor Lawrence can't be happy with the way she's played tonight


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> With no seat just the shaft....


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 1, 2021)

Switching channels. Ohio state dominating in every phase of game.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2021)

Are you kidding?


----------



## ACracing98 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nail in the ⚰  coffin!  OSU got this!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2021)

That's ballgame!


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> That was the ballgame!


Now.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2021)

OSU beating the brakes off Clemson! 
Fields is one heck of a QB!
Where was he before OSU?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Good lord. Fields threw that a mile


go dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Clemson should sue for equality. Ohio State only played 5 games.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2021)

social justice warriors got blowed up


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

4HAND said:


> OSU beating the brakes off Clemson!
> Fields is one heck of a QB!
> Where was he before OSU?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

I think we all can agree that the ACC did not deserve 2 teams in the playoff, really not even 1.  Put Oklahoma at 4 and TAMU at 3 and these games would have been much more competitive.


----------



## Elephant (Jan 1, 2021)

Beat down! Go Bucks!!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Does ND finish the season ranked ahead of Clemson? Same amount of losses, beat each other once, and they played better today


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

I certainly thought it would be a much more competitive game than this.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

It’s all over but justice and equally. It’s not inclusive what OSU is doing to Clemson. I wonder if they’ll get a participation trophy like Aubarn got for losing to Northwestern?


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2021)

4HAND said:


> OSU beating the brakes off Clemson!
> Fields is one heck of a QB!
> Where was he before OSU?


He was learning behind Fromm!


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Really? Other than the targeting call, I don't think that they've made a difference at all. But, I'm not a Clemson fan either



Oh no, don’t misinterpret me.  We suck.  But the officiating is terrible.  I still can’t believe they called that a touchdown and had to review it.  They just seem unorganized.  The Bama game was pretty clean.  Call the big stuff and let the little things go.  This is a train wreck.  But we suck.  And OSU is beatin the brakes off of us.  Brent Venables should be ashamed.  Congrats to Fields.  He made Trevor look like a high school QB.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Trevor Lawrence can't be happy with the way she's played tonight



No chance at Heisman and really mayve lost a chance at first pick?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 1, 2021)

Bad call


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Justin Fields has done well since he’s become free from the slave plantation he was on in Athens! Very proud of him!


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 1, 2021)

Disclaimer: I’m a GA Fan!

But you haters can say what ever you like about Fields, he is much better than anyone the Dawgs have had in the QB position in a long time. He’s embarrassing #2 Clemson while GA is playing Cincinnati in the Peach Bowl and not in the Playoffs. Some of his work tonight is extremely impressive, like it or not.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Greene728 said:


> Disclaimer: I’m a GA Fan!
> 
> But you haters can say what ever you like about Fields, he is much better than anyone the Dawgs have had in the QB position in a long time. He’s embarrassing #2 Clemson while GA is playing Cincinnati in the Peach Bowl and not in the Playoffs. Some of his work tonight is extremely impressive, like it or not.


No one is saying anything. He was there a year and left. Now look at him. The only problem any UGA fan I know has said negative was his use of the race card.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> Oh no, don’t misinterpret me.  We suck.  But the officiating is terrible.  I still can’t believe they called that a touchdown and had to review it.  They just seem unorganized.  The Bama game was pretty clean.  Call the big stuff and let the little things go.  This is a train wreck.  But we suck.  And OSU is beatin the brakes off of us.  Brent Venables should be ashamed.  Congrats to Fields.  He made Trevor look like a high school QB.


Reviewing that TD was kinda ridiculous. He was down 3 times


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

To add to that. Justin Fields is dead to me because of that as well. I’m sure it really bothers him too.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2021)

Barbie sucks!


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

Flag after flag after flag after....


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Barbie sucks!



After this game, hope he doesn’t decide to play another year.  Dang.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

I feel bad fir Clemson. This game isn’t equal at all.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

If I had the money I’d buy all the Clemson players a trophy. I feel so bad that they’re losing. Ohio St players are being nasty to the Clemson players too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2021)

Somebody should tell Clemson they were scheduled to play tonight


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

I want equality for all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

I want all black coaches! No more white racist coaches! Also does anyone think that Saban is a “Karen” like me?????


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Why are most HC’s white? That needs to change!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Why are most HC’s white? That needs to change!!!


I'm sure it's going to real soon


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

@Madsnooker @mguthrie Congrats TOSU bros! TOSU really impressed me tonight. And y'all know I'm just having fun with y'all, as usual. And I hope y'all beat the mess out of Bama as well. But, I'd certainly take a 1 point victory over the Tide. Just win! Please!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm sure it's going to real soon


As it should. These white elite couches can’t relate to these young African American youth. Change gon come!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> As it should. These white elite couches can’t relate to these young African American youth. Change gon come!!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> As it should. These white elite couches can’t relate to these young African American youth. Change gon come!!!!


Exactly why I always pull for Morehouse


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2021)

Clemson has become an arrogant team and fanbase. This couldn’t happen to a better team IMO. 

Now........Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

SpotandStalk said:


> Clemson has become an arrogant team and fanbase. This couldn’t happen to a better team IMO.
> 
> Now........Roll Tide Roll


I was with you until that last remark!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Herbstreit is calling this game with both hands in his pants


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

Boy y’all dawg fans sure are butt hurt that fields is winning


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

Trevor’s checked out.  Brent’s checked out.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

SpotandStalk said:


> Clemson has become an arrogant team and fanbase. This couldn’t happen to a better team IMO.
> 
> Now........Roll Tide Roll


You’re not wrong except for the end


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

Buckeyes should hang 60 on Dabo


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody should tell Clemson they were scheduled to play tonight


The #11 team at that


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> The #11 team at that



Dabo eatin those words.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 1, 2021)

Goldie locks is going to need a few goodie powders after this game. Hes getting torn up


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Goldie locks is going to need a few goodie powders after this game. Hes getting torn up



Watching Dabo coddle him on the sidelines is sickening.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Cabo’s suck cost him. He gave OSU the motivation they needed.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

4HAND said:


> OSU beating the brakes off Clemson!
> Fields is one heck of a QB!
> Where was he before OSU?


Coming from a Gatorade!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2021)

Bama offense is flat out scarry but if OSU plays to their capabilities that should be a slugfest.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2021)

Congrats Ohio State!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Bama offense is flat out scarry but if OSU plays to their capabilities that should be a slugfest.


It will be a shootout!!! Can’t wait it’ll be a fun game. Congrats to you and Guth!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 2, 2021)

SpotandStalk said:


> Clemson has become an arrogant team and fanbase. This couldn’t happen to a better team IMO.
> 
> Now........Roll Tide Roll



maybe juan day FSU fans can be arrogant again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2021)

Clemson had just 44 yards rushing.    You can't win as a one dimensional team.


----------



## cramer (Jan 2, 2021)

Congrats to OSU on their win.
Fields impressed me with his play.
#20 owned Etienne   (oops, better not say that)
Who does OSU play after Bama? Or do they rest up for next year?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2021)

cramer said:


> Congrats to OSU on their win.
> Fields impressed me with his play.
> #20 owned Etienne   (oops, better not say that)
> Who does OSU play after Bama? Or do they rest up for next year?


I can't even believe OSU was in it,,,,
But congrats on the win,,,,


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> I can't even believe OSU was in it,,,,
> But congrats on the win,,,,


It was a strange year for OSU and I think alot of people put to much stock in the Indiana and NW games. They didn't watch the games and just saw the scores and made assumptions. OSU was up 38-7 on Indiana when the game matered and then gave up a bunch of passing yards after taking the foot of the gas. No excuse but it happens. OSU went five weeks with 23 different players each week not able to play or practice because of covid. Many starters. That had a huge effect on team chemistry and Day said as much. And as for the Dline, alot was made about Chase Young being gone and rightly so but they have played great all year. They are the #1 ranked Dline in the country for most of the year and it showed again last night.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Coming from a Gatorade!


Hey! We have a one game winning streak against Georgia!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2021)

Clemson deserves a Participation Trophy.........Equality, ya know.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Hey! We have a one game winning streak against Georgia!


I think they stopped playing football after that win..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2021)

Good win Buckeyes..


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think they stopped playing football after that win..


Yep. They acted like that was our bowl game.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Clemson deserves a Participation Trophy.........Equality, ya know.



No they don't. The whole team needs to be running wind sprints right now until they drop.


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 2, 2021)

I will admit that I had not watched a single down of Ohio state this year until last night. They are a handful if they play Bama that way. Fast and well coached. There QB can sling it a country mile and is extremely mobile. Most good teams will hit there stride in the mid season schedule and that’s where Ohio State is right now. If Saban needs advise on how to beat an undefeated team from the state of Ohio he needs to call Kirby.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> I will admit that I had not watched a single down of Ohio state this year until last night. They are a handful if they play Bama that way. Fast and well coached. There QB can sling it a country mile and is extremely mobile. Most good teams will hit there stride in the mid season schedule and that’s where Ohio State is right now. If Saban needs advise on how to beat an undefeated team from the state of Ohio he needs to call Kirby.


Yes, that was a masterful job of coaching by Kirby.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> I will admit that I had not watched a single down of Ohio state this year until last night. They are a handful if they play Bama that way. Fast and well coached. There QB can sling it a country mile and is extremely mobile. Most good teams will hit there stride in the mid season schedule and that’s where Ohio State is right now. If Saban needs advise on how to beat an undefeated team from the state of Ohio he needs to call Kirby.


..."mid season stride"...which is exactly why Dabo said that OSU had an advantage...


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, that was a masterful job of coaching by Kirby.


Yep he lulled them into a false sense of security!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> maybe juan day FSU fans can be arrogant again



We have a much better chance now the dynasty is about over.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2021)

Man, Dabo got the fire knocked out of him by a Buckeye player. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345448652005892099


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

Dabo really messed up with his mouth. The disrespect he gave them at number 11 was the nail in the coffin. Priceless. He had no answer for OSU.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Dabo really messed up with his mouth. The disrespect he gave them at number 11 was the nail in the coffin. Priceless. He had no answer for OSU.


His arrogance cost him for sure.


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Dabo really messed up with his mouth. The disrespect he gave them at number 11 was the nail in the coffin. Priceless. He had no answer for OSU.


He explained his reasoning behind it and I believe him. That being said, if he knew he had a chance of playing them and those young players might use it as motivation probably not the best thing to do. Ohio State probably didn't need that to be motivated, they could just look back to last year, who knows.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't fault Dabo, I agree with his sentiments.
OSU had all the motivation they needed.
Reminded me of Saban and BAMA'S "revenge on Tebow/Meyers ...total destruction.
Coach Cochran had that score up in the locker room, weight room...all over the facilities for the entire season...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

Say what you want. Ranking at 11 put the nail in the coffin. It’s like fighting someone for the 2nd time. You slipped and fell and the other guy got the best of you because 10 people jumped in to break it up and you didn’t get to finish it. So you run across the ole boy at the store and he says I kicked that tail last time. You say, yep but remember all them folks that kept me from getting a hold of you? He says no. Then you remind him by giving him a tail whooping and he begs for mercy. That’s how I seen it. Dabo, is a great coach. But, he put his foot in his mouth.


----------

